# Cilantro Garlic Butter



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Cilantro Garlic Butter 

1 lime, cut into wedges 
salt and pepper to taste 
3 cloves garlic, coarsely chopped 
1/2 cup chopped fresh cilantro 
1 tablespoon fresh lime juice 
2 tablespoons butter 
1 tablespoon olive oil 

Heat the oil in a skillet over medium heat. Add the garlic; cook and stir just until fragrant, about 2 minutes. Stir in the butter, remaining lime juice and cilantro. 

Serve fish with the cilantro butter sauce.


----------

